

Linkli.st - dzuc
http://linkli.st/
A new way to collect, organize, and share lists with links.
======
docmach
The color scheme is hard to look at and it doesn't seem to do anything that
delicious doesn't. What makes this notable?

~~~
vital101
I agree. The color scheme is really harsh. Tone it down a bit.

